# 30L Fluval Ebi



## darthpaul (1 Nov 2011)

Ok this is my latest attempt to do a planted tank. I bought a Fluval Ebi as I was keen to to have a shrimp tank.

Tank first setup





Then I added some Staurogyne which I got from a UKAPS member




Then added a few Seiryu Stones which I got from Westyggyx




Followed by gUSH nano drop checker




and gUSH pod both from my good friend Johnny at Aquarium Plant Food, added some HC to the pod.




CO2 is coming from the Fluval 88, into nano diffuser also from APF 




Then I got some tropica plants from P@H - Firstly Helferi




and some hydrocotyle for between the rocks




Some Cherry shrimp from a 10L nano I had as a temp home for them




and the tank now looks like this




Comments welcomed


----------



## Westyggx (1 Nov 2011)

Looks great Paul are you getting some taller plants for the back or keep them all low growers? that gush drop checker looks great!


----------



## darthpaul (1 Nov 2011)

Yeah would like a tall plant for the back, P@H had nothing inspiring and just not sure what to get yet that would fill the gap but not be to big. Any suggestions?


----------



## Westyggx (1 Nov 2011)

Hmm not sure mate maybe something with a bit of red in it to break up the green?


----------



## darthpaul (1 Nov 2011)

Hygrophila pinnatifida was one I was thinking of.


----------



## Westyggx (1 Nov 2011)

Yeh i have that in my tank will send you a cutting when i cut this sat if you want?


----------



## darthpaul (1 Nov 2011)

Yeah that would be awesome Mike!


----------



## darthpaul (14 Nov 2011)

Tank update, have added 1 more piece of rock and given the plants a trim. Some of the Helferi melted and died but 2 pieces have started to recover


----------



## Antipofish (1 Feb 2012)

Any updates, hows this going mate?


----------



## darthpaul (2 Feb 2012)

Need to clean the glass but will try and take a pic later  Changed the CO2 from the Fluval 88 to the cheap pressurised method using welder CO2 bottle as was changing the cartridge every 3 weeks!


----------



## darthpaul (2 Feb 2012)

OK some images to update this




Hello Shrimp!




One of my baby Cherries


----------



## Antipofish (2 Feb 2012)

Cool.  I am considering getting one of these.  What would you say are its plus points and what are the downsides ?  Is that the fluval substrate they come with or have you put something else in its place?


----------



## darthpaul (2 Feb 2012)

Love the tank, nice size. I want to change the filter (to external with glass on) and it doesnt come with a heater. Yes its the Fluval substrate, plenty of opinions on it but I have had no issues and my cherries have bred at least once.


----------



## Antipofish (2 Feb 2012)

darthpaul said:
			
		

> Love the tank, nice size. I want to change the filter (to external with glass on) and it doesnt come with a heater. Yes its the Fluval substrate, plenty of opinions on it but I have had no issues and my cherries have bred at least once.



Cool thanks.  What is the light like ?  What heater did you opt for ? Ive seen those little thin things. Any good ?  What external would you put on it  ?  A little eheim ecco  ?


----------



## darthpaul (2 Feb 2012)

Light is very good, plants growing well.

I have an old Fluval 204 in my garage which I will use but only once I have glass for it. If I was buying new yes an eheim ecco would be on the possible list. 

As for heater I had a small one from another Zolux nano which is there for now but will be getting one of those thin ones with temp control on it at somepoint to.


----------



## Antipofish (2 Feb 2012)

darthpaul said:
			
		

> Light is very good, plants growing well.
> 
> I have an old Fluval 204 in my garage which I will use but only once I have glass for it. If I was buying new yes an eheim ecco would be on the possible list.
> 
> As for heater I had a small one from another Zolux nano which is there for now but will be getting one of those thin ones with temp control on it at somepoint to.




Cool thanks


----------



## minnnt (3 Feb 2012)

Nice tank mate, very nice.  The co2 setup is excellent. Very inspirational.


----------



## darthpaul (3 Feb 2012)

Thanks still need a plant to put in the background to add some height.


----------



## toaster (3 Feb 2012)

Can't wait to see what happens with that orb and the HC. Great idea mate.


----------



## darthpaul (10 Feb 2012)

Better tank shot, still need something for some height at the back I think


----------



## O'Neil (12 Feb 2012)

Thats a brilliant little tank!


----------



## darthpaul (27 Feb 2012)

Internal filter removed and replaced with a Fluval 204 external I have had for a few years. gUsh glass inlet and outlet added! Just need to get a background plant in there and do some trimming especially the HC in the pod!


----------



## Kristoph91 (27 Feb 2012)

If you're trimming the hydrocotyle in the background may I have some please?

Nice tank btw, I like the glassware  
Kris


----------



## darthpaul (5 Apr 2012)

Another update, finally have some background plants  Rotala Indica donated by Hoggie and Rotala Rotundifolia donated by Basil.


----------



## darthpaul (12 Jun 2012)

Next update....

gUsh Shard bubble counter added, lovely piece of glass, love the way the bubbles bounce off the sides 




Replanted my pod with 1-2-Grow! Ammania sp Bonsai (sorry for poor pic)




Also added some 1-2-Grow! Alternanthera reineckii mini




Overall tank shot


----------



## Westyggx (12 Jun 2012)

Looking good pal, I have those two plants on order coming this week.


----------



## darthpaul (13 Jun 2012)

1-2-Grow! plants are amazing quality and I didnt have time to plant them the day they arrived so they sat in their tubs happily for 3 days to.


----------



## Antipofish (13 Jun 2012)

Hi when you say its alternanthera mini does that mean the leaves remain small ?  Its healthy looking plant mate , thats for sure.  Im gonna have to try some 12grow stuff too.


----------



## AAB (13 Jun 2012)

Looking good, I really love that lush hydrocotyle on the left.  What is your dosing and water change regime?


----------



## darthpaul (13 Jun 2012)

Plant profile is here mate http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantd ... x?pid=023C

Also did a little video on my iphone tonight, bit shaky but was first attempt!
http://youtu.be/an21DFq5Ro8

Can these be embedded into posts?


----------



## Antipofish (13 Jun 2012)

darthpaul said:
			
		

> Plant profile is here mate http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/plantd ... x?pid=023C
> 
> Also did a little video on my iphone tonight, bit shaky but was first attempt!
> 
> ...




Yes, get the video up on youtube and then click on the SHARE icon at the top right of the video skin. It will change the URL that you posted. Then you can cut and paste it into your post and it will embed thus....




(PS Im not clever, Clonitza told me that a couple of days ago  )


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jun 2012)

Hi,
tank looks really nice now, the height of the stems at the rear and the contrast of colours gives the tank an extra dimension   
Love the shrimp in the video sat boxing c02 bubbles in the diffuser, crazy little dude!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## darthpaul (14 Jun 2012)

AAB said:
			
		

> Looking good, I really love that lush hydrocotyle on the left.  What is your dosing and water change regime?



I dose 3ml a day of an all in one EI mix that John from Aquarium Plant Food did for me.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Yes, get the video up on youtube and then click on the SHARE icon at the top right of the video skin.  It will change the URL that you posted.
> 
> (PS Im not clever, Clonitza told me that a couple of days ago  )



Awesome thanks! I will do more vids then as stuff grows 



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> tank looks really nice now, the height of the stems at the rear and the contrast of colours gives the tank an extra dimension
> Love the shrimp in the video sat boxing c02 bubbles in the diffuser, crazy little dude!
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Stems by the heater I cut right back so waiting for those to fill out but its beginning to take shape. And yes I noticed that shrimp out of the corner of my eye, made me laugh so had to film him!


----------



## Otto72 (4 Jul 2012)

darthpaul said:
			
		

> Then I got some tropica plants from P@H - Firstly Helferi



P@H? Is that a website I don't know about?


----------



## sr20det (4 Jul 2012)

Otto72 said:
			
		

> darthpaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pets at home., nothing spectacular. Bloody good prices, and gear imo.


----------



## Matt Warner (18 Oct 2012)

Hi, any updates on this tank at all. I've just ordered a glass pod for my flora, they are so cool especially if you have shrimp.


----------



## darthpaul (31 May 2013)

Not updated this for a while so here is a pic of the tank as it is now, background came detached so still need to remove the silicone 


Pellia is doing really well from the tiny bit I got on a rock!


----------



## frothhelmet (31 May 2013)

nice! what's the shrimp that has the mottled colour on the first page? what's your Ph?


----------



## Andy D (31 May 2013)

darthpaul said:


> background came detached so still need to remove the silicone



This seems to be a common issue with these tanks. Mine did this and smashed the lid in the process. Contacted Seapets who I bought the tank from as this is clearly a design flaw. They were not able to provide a replacement lid so sent me a whole replacement kit instead! Superb service!


----------



## darthpaul (31 May 2013)

frothhelmet said:


> nice! what's the shrimp that has the mottled colour on the first page? what's your Ph?


 
Was a bee shrimp I believe not sure which type again. Had 2 of them but they didnt live for long. My LFS no longer does anything other than cherries so for now sticking to those plus the Simoni I had from you


----------



## darthpaul (2 Mar 2014)

Shut this tank down today for a rescape ready for CRS. Here is the tank as it was last week.


----------

